# Chattahoochee Flathead Fishing



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Well after a few days break, I was back at it again. This time I put in at the Franklin ramp on the Chattahoochee below Lake Eufaula. I have to say the bite was on fire on the flatheads and the bream fishing was pretty good also. Wish I could have stayed a few more days but I had to get back for a meeting. Will be back over there next week and I will be fishing the escambia/conecuh, or perdido the next few days. More than likely will be up around brewton. I have added a pic of the big fish this morning. I wanted to weigh him before adding it.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Great Pictures!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Nice! Great Pictures!


Thanks, I know it's no Bluefin Tuna but it's the best I could do!


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Nice flatheads!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I've never seen one colored like the bigger one in the middle?! Nice catch though.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Hell yeah!!!!!!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> I've never seen one colored like the bigger one in the middle?! Nice catch though.


I've seen those things all different colors, but he was real lite colored. Once I put him in the cooler on ice his color is darker brown just like the rest.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice cats! Did yall catch any big bream? Heard its been slow over there this year...


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> nice cats! Did yall catch any big bream? Heard its been slow over there this year...


Nothing real big. Used alot of them for bait. I was fishing by myself this trip.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

big bream have been hard to come by this year...We have caught tons on yellow river this year but most of them catfish bait no big slabs.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty fish Barrow.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*orange thingy?*

Nice catch,whats the orange circular object in the pic?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

firespan1 said:


> Nice catch,whats the orange circular object in the pic?


Thats a roll of trotline.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh,hey tell me is the conecuh navigatable by boat from the bridge south in Brewton?Way to shallow up this way(Andalusia).


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

hell yea man nice!


----------

